# Question about Emergency Light



## tmitim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have this customer with some ideas to install two emergency lights in his restaurant, and I don't really know much about emergency lights. The request is as below:

1. Install a outside light at the back above the door, need to be normally off, and wired to exit sigh circuit. When power is down, the light turn on. 

2. There is a can light in a small hall way, install some kind battery pack, so that when the power is down, the can light still keeps on. But this very can light is wired with another ten can lights in the dinning area controlled by one switch. 

Can anyone tell me what kind things the customer is talking about? I know it might be a stupid question, since these thing may be very common to most of you guys, but I would truly appreciate any of your advice and help. Thank you.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Duuuuuuuuuuuude. C'mmmmmmmon.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Tell your customer he needs to call an electrician.


----------

